# USB Flash Disk access denied



## joern (Jul 26, 2003)

hi,
i have problems to put files on my usb flash disk. Under windows there are no problems in accessing the memory stick.
My Mac shows an icon of the memory stick. Inside there is a file called "passin.exe". I know this is only for windose users... ;-)

The manual says it works without drivers for Mac and Linux.

please help...thxs


manufacturer site


----------



## DeltaMac (Jul 26, 2003)

Do you need that security software? Try deleting it from a PC and then try transferring some files to a Mac.  I keep one stick with the original format to use on both macs and pcs, the other I formatted on a Mac. I cannot use that stick on a PC (the PC won't even see it)


----------



## joern (Jul 26, 2003)

Cool!
Thanks a lot... it's now working.
Have a nice weekend.
greets


----------

